# Speed test



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

I just got my 2nd tivo on-line... I did a speed test from each box... the throughput ranged from anyware from 11.42 - 14.xx (is this a good speed?) this is between a Hughes HDVR2 and a Philips DSR704 both with Netgear FA120.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

So this ok or not?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I can tell you that in minutes my units take 5-6 minutes per 30 minutes of show to transfer. I believe this is pretty good. At least is is plenty fast for me.


----------

